# Furs in Iowa, Minnesota etc (friends?)



## devykins (May 12, 2011)

I apologize if this is in the wrong spot; I'm looking to make friends really, I have been into the fandom for a while but I don't have any friends to go to cons with. It'd be nice to have someone to hang out with/chat with.

My biggest issue is the traveling and navigating in the bigger cities, it would be great if I could find someone who's more comfortable with that. Its the main thing thats holding me back from going to MWFF this year.


----------

